# Knoebels Campground, PA or Lake Glory?



## wannatravel

We want to take the boys to Knoebels Amusement Park in PA. Been there once before about two years ago, stayed in a tent in the Knoebels campground. This was in middle May on weekdays. Any advice on which campground is better through the summer? Any experiences good or bad to share? Thanks...


----------

